# Honda GX340 engine cutout problem



## Choroni (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi all - new to the forum, hoping you can help.

I have a Honda GX340 engine that powers a chipper. The engine was running fine, but now it has started to cutout after approx 15 mins of use. It then restarts immediately (pull start) and works for about 5 mins and cut out again. It restarted again and ran for about and 1 min and now won't start. 

I have checked that fuel is getting to to carb and carb bowl. I think the spark has now gone but am not sure - does anyone know why this would happen?

Also, this is the basic model that doesn't have the oil warning lamp and switch.

Thanks for any advice you can give - this was a great running engine until very recently!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the spark plug and you may just want to try a new one to be sure it's not causing any problems.

You could also have a little bit of water in the fuel or carburetor, and make sure the fuel cap is venting properly to allow fuel to drain out of the fuel tank.

Another possibility is a faulty electronic ignition module that may be causing problems when the engine heats up some. Disconnect the kill switch and test for spark after it quits, if you have no spark then the module is most likely the problem.

Best of Luck...


----------



## john-spencer (Oct 1, 2011)

*gx340*

I had a similar --with my gx340 on a honda generator. After replacing carburator gaskets, cleaning carb, replacing fuel filter,cleaning tank, etc. - figured it was ignition coil breaking down after it got hot. got new coil from Heartland Honda( 30% cost of local Dealer).. put it in ran 10 min died. disconnected wires to low oil switch and now runs fine. PS I am glad I replaced the fuel line and filter because that puppy was about ready to break open.

john spencer


----------

